# Front brake pad for Rogue 2015



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello all,

I have recently purchased a brand new Nissan Rogue 2015, however there is groaning noise coming from the front brake pads when I fully hit the brake pedal. 

I believe the noise is related to the front brake pads. Therefore, I need to replace the original front brake pads with alternative ones.

Can anyone tell me the brand of a high quality & noise free front brake pad for my Rogue 2015?

Regards,

Fatih


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Fatih
Why start a new thread? I told you to go to RockAuto website and look up brake pads for your vehicle. Most won't show other applicable models, however the Akebono pads do and it appears 14/15 Rogue in NA and X trail elsewhere uses same front pads as a Maxima from 2009 to 2014, and also appears its same size pad for Rogue Classic and T31 X trail. You will want that info because your car is so new, a lot of part places may not have it in their data base. Ceramic and organic will be quieter than semi mettalic. I very much doubt you need racing pads. Based upon all of your inspections and advice, I think you should wait a week or two and do some hardbraking to wear your newest pads down a bit or even have them sanded slightly.
A very good pad would be these akebono. 
https://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=1313004&cc=1444664&jnid=468&jpid=54

I have used Bendix and Raybestos most recently on my X trail. Its a shame the dealer won't swap out your pads and rotors for another set. Yours is way to new to be paying for a brake job. I highly recommend you do it yourself if you can. Takes me a bit more physical effort, but saves me the time and trouble of going to and waiting on a garage or dealer service dept. It allows me to ensure the job is well done, gives me great satisfaction and it can save you some money. If you look on Youtube you will find how to do brake job on a Maxima or a Rogue, and the procedures and bolt sizes will be indentical to yours. It will also give you a good idea as to how your braking system components work together. Anyhow good luck. I am curious what country are you from?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

Thank you for your kind response.

I am from Turkey, how about you? 

1. Are you sure that the pads given in the link are suitable for my Xtrail 2015?

2. There is no Xtrail model neither on Rockauto's nor on Akebono's web site. How did you figure out that Xtrail 2015 pads are the same with the ones on Maxima (2009-2014), Rogue Classic and T31 Xtrail?

3. The groaning noise is not on the test car of the dealer. Today, the rotor and pads of my car were changed with the ones on the test car. After the change, I thought the noise will go away from my car whereas the noise would occur on the test car. However, interestingly, the noise on both my car and the test car went away. What do you think about this weird situation?

4. Also, for all Nissan models with automatic transmission sold in Turkey, there is a chronical problem. That is, when yoo move your foot slowly away from the brake pedal, you hear another noise coming from the brakes. It is the noise of the pad leaving the rotor. Is this normal?

Regards,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Fatih
Your 2015 X trail is the same as the 2014 and 2015 Rogue sold here in North America. I am in Canada. I know by searching on the info link on the part and it will show you different models and makes the part will fit. I didn't think Nissan had changed their brake set up and it appears I am correct. I am .glad they changed pads and rotors with the other vehicle. Makes me wonder if they didn't just need to try changing the position they put the rotor on. Probably what happened for the test vehicle. Slight high spot that got moved.
I wonder what is special about Nissans in Turkey because that doesn't sound normal. You could possibly install special springs that connect to your brake pads and help keep them off the rotor when you are not applying the brakes. But the brake pads have to have the holes for them. I have never used them, but they exist. A sticky caliper will cause the same noise.
Could it be the abs?
Happy Trails.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

1. Do you have a Facebook account? If so, what is your full name so that I can search you? I would like to chat with you so that I can expedit the process of my purchasing the right pads for my Xtrail. I would like to speak with you in details about this. 

2. Rogue 2014/15 and Xtrail 2014/15 are the same, however there are some differences between the two. For instance, the motor of the two vehicles is different. Does this make a difference in the front brake pads they use?

3. The problem has nothing to do with the abs. Let's say you stop your car in front of the traffic lights, when the light turns green, you release the brake pedal so that the car accelerates. You hear the noise when you slowly move your foot away from the brake pedal. This is the case with the Nissan cars having automatic transmissions, not with the manual ones.

Regards,


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

I have just checked out Akebono's web site. When I selected Nissan Rouge 2015, no front brake pads were displayed. There was just rear brake pads. 

When I selected Nissan Rouge 2014, front brake pads were displayed, however, it says that these are compatible with Rouge 2008/2014. In this case, I think the pads you mentioned are not compatible with Rouge 2015, therefore they also may not be compatible with Xtrail 2015.

What do you think?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Fatih
All that means is they have not fully updated their data base. The 2014 Rogue is the same as the T32 model X trail. In some markets it will come with different engine choices, and of course some will be awd and some 2wd. That said most of the parts are identical and can be used. For what its worth I think the Suzuki Kizachi also uses same pads as your model. We also know that the front brake set up from 2008 Rogue was continued with the new version. There may be variations of pad material based upon performance needs. By that I mean there is probably a set up for towing or carrying heavy loads that Nissan sells as an upgrade from the standard pads. But the difference will be in materials used not shape.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I forgot to address the automatic vs standard brake prob. That makes zero sense as the caliper does not put more pressure on pad against rotor in auto as compared to stick shift. I test drove one here in Canada and it was automatic and made no brake noise. If calipers are not releasing properly it has nothing to do with the transmission. You should be a couple of years away from needing new pads.
I am on Facebook, but its better to keep discussion here as this way the discussion is public and may be able to help someone else down the road. By the way which model and engine do you have, and what do you like best about it.?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

Detailed information about mu car is given below. I like everything except for the noise problem I mentioned. I would like to send you photos of the tabs used in Nissan Xtrail 2015. Can you please send me your e-mail address? 

So, if I purchase tabs for Rouge 2014, would that work out for my Xtrail 2015? 

Make: Nissan
Model: Xtrail
Year of manufacture: 2015
Body type: SUV
Engine type: diesel
Engine capacity: 1598 cc
VIN code: JN1JCAT32U0015361


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fatih its Rogue not Rouge. And yes brake pads from a 2014 Rogue will fit your 2015 X trail. You can send me a private message through this site. I note that there might be differences in calipers used for 2 row vs 3 row seating, but I think the difference is only the piston material. Just so you know this is common. My T30 X trail from 2006 uses same front pads as 1999 Pathfinder, and some Infiniti models. And frankly odds are you could take my brakes and they would fit on yours.
PS what are these tabs you want to buy? You don't need new pads, you finally got your problem fixed. Enjoy your quiet brakes.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

Can you please simply send me your e-mail address? I could not figure out how to send a photo using the personal message option. 

By the way, I have justed my car again, and the noise is still there. It does not make it all the time, but it is not gone completely. 

Can I purchase the pads you recommended ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/152288-2002-pathfinder-front-brake-pad-change.html

Look at this blog posting. The brakes are very similar to yours, and pretty much shows you all the steps involved. However, I have never drained the caliper to push the pistons back in, and he doesn't cover filing the end tabs of the pads if they don't slide smoothly. You will notice the V like springs that attach to pads and help keep them off the rotor. Though the x didn't come with these, it might be possible to get some that do. 

I am sure there are lots of options for pads from the European market that we do not get here. The ones I gave a link to are very good brake pads, compared to cheaper options you would find as economy pads from ebay or Prime Choice. Its possible though that shipping them from California to Turkey may be more expensive than you finding them closer to home. As to whether they fit, I would say yes. If you have doubts well you could always contact Akebono by email. For what it is worth, I recently went through this exercise of finding equivalent parts for top strut mounts and strut bellows with a bump stop with KYB. And frankly, their responses were limited to its not in our data base in NA, even though I could point out that it was on their European site and Australian one. And also I have learned that Nissan parts depts will never tell you that a part is also used on other models...


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Mike,

I do not think I can do it myself. 

Do you think the problem has to something with the calipers? The calipers were not changed.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Read this, its the last thing I can think of
The Importance of Torquing Lug Nuts / Lug Bolts

I doubt there is a problem with your calipers, but in this day of mechanics going crazy with power tools, its not unheard of for guys removing and reinstalling tires to damage the lug bolts or tighten improperly so the wheel and rotor don't flush up properly. You could try loosening the front wheel lug nuts and then re-tighten them in proper star pattern at roughly 80 lbs pressure. 
Piece of advice, if you ever have a flat and need to change a tire, you will find the tool they give you is a little short to get good leverage for getting the nuts off if they are really tight. If you can find or buy a two foot length of strong metal pipe, you can put it over the end of the lug nut remover and it will make the job a lot easier. Keep it with the spare wheel for emergencies. Turn Right( Clockwise) to tighten and left to loosen. 
Otherwise do like they say and drive for another 500 to a 1000 kms, with the windows up and the stereo and air conditioning on, lol, so you dont hear it. If it continues have them check your lug nut bots.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

fakay2004 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have recently purchased a brand new Nissan Rogue 2015, however there is groaning noise coming from the front brake pads when I fully hit the brake pedal.
> 
> ...


This problem should be fixed under warranty. You should not do it your self.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If anyone is reading this, I stand corrected. After looking at pictures of the pads, there is a difference. They have a U shape for the tabs instead of the more usual D type of shape tabs. By D I mean the shape of the letter being similar to the shape of the end tab of the brake pads. It also seems there are different specs for 3 row seating versions. Curious if this difference is for European and Asian X trails, or if its the same thing with NA Rogues ?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

I have just noticed this posting.

You got me confused. Do you think Rogue 2015 pads will fit on my Xtrail 2015? yes/no?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Honestly it doesn't seem to take much to get you confused. Read my last posting again.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

I found the pad given in the link below as an alternative to my pads. Do you think this will fit on my Xtrail? According to the specs, the pads fit on Rogue 2015 and they have a U shape - similar to the shape of my pads. 


Disc Brake PAD Premium Front TRW TPC1736 | eBay


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would think they would work. Look like nice pads, but you may as well get them off Amazon if you can at half the price

Amazon.com: TRW TPC1736 Premium Ceramic Rear Disc Brake Pad Set: Automotive


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Of course nothing is simple in this life... I just noted that on Amazon the pads come up as for the rear brakes, on Ebay the guy listed them for the front...
One of the two is wrong.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, turns out EBAY is correct. Just went to the catalog for TRW -- TPC1736 are front pads and specified for 3 row seating versions.
TPC1737 are front pads as well for 2 row seating versions 

and TPC1393 is the correct number for the rear brake pads.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

I am confused a bit. TRW1737 fit on Rogue 2015. Wagner QC1736 also fit on Rogue 2015. However the shapes of TRW and Wagner pads are completely different but they can fit on the same car. Is this possible?

Another thing about TRW pads - They come without installation hardware. In this case, shall I use the installation hardware that is currently on my Xtrail?

Last thing - does the dimension of the TRW pad need to completely match with the dimension of my current pads?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

By the way, I am in touch with Akebono US. I was told that my pads were manufactured in Akebono Japan. They are currently trying to find a contact person in Akebono Japan so that I can talk with him about my problem with the pads. 

See - I am working hard to get this resolved.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was going to say that while these are nice pads they should be no better than the ones you have which are first rate quality. Akebono is a top OE supplier

Re confusion-- TRW1737 and TRW1736 are both for the Rogue. I would guess the 1737 are a bit more performance oriented as they are indicated for 3 seat row versions which would need a bit more stopping power as they are carrying additional weight.

Wagner QC1736 will be same as TRW1736 and specified for 2 seating row Rogues.

The fact that the Wagner doesn't match, I would guess is because its not an accurate picture.

The fact that Amazon has made a mistake is probably why they are half the price of those on EBAY. If you plan on owning a new Rogue or X trail might be worth buying just to store for the inevitable brake pad replacement in a couple of years.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

Well, my Xtrail is brand new, it has been just a month since I purchased it. I do not think I will ever consider purchasing Nissan vehicle after this brake noise problem and the attitude of Nissan management in Turkey.

I was told by Akebono US that my pads were low-metalic type. I would like to try ceramic pads and see if the noise goes away. 

By the way, my car has 3 rows of seating. 

Please check out the following pads that fit on Rouge 2015 with 3 rows according to Rockauto.co.uk. The shapes of all these pads are quite different than the shape of TRW TPC1736. How come different-shaped pads fit on the same car?

CENTRIC 10517360 Posi-Quiet; Ceramic; w/Hardware & Shims Front; 3rd Row Seats

WAGNER QC1736 ThermoQuiet Includes Installation Hardware Kit Front; w/ 3 Row Seating; Include installation hardware

BECK/ARNLEY 0851987 True Friction Front; S Model; Assembly; 3rd Row Seat

The photo of Wagner was correct. Please google it...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fakay I just googled the wagners and looked at the images, most are generic but some show the thermoquiet box and it has the same u tabs as your akebono and the trw pads. If you are on Rockauto or somewhere looking at the info, you cannot necessarily trust that the image used is that of the actual products.

I really wouldn't worry myself with getting new hardware, yours are new.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

Please take a look at he photo of the Wagner pad at Wagner Thermoquiet Ceramic Brake Pads | Wagner Brake 

It looks different than my pad. 

My pads are new, however they are not ceramic.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Man just look more closely at the total image in your link. See the box. Notice the tabs are different than the pads they are showing....They make specific application pads, that is why you need to ensure you order the proper part number. Wagner and most big brake companies make pads for a lot of different vehicles. The thermoquiets that fit on a Toyota Camry are not the same as those that will fit on your X trail or the Rogue.

By the way it occurs to me that if your pads are semi metallic, they are spec that way because despite being potentially noisier, semi metallic actually provide better brake friction. The reason they aren't as popular is that they wear rotors faster, make more dust on wheel rims, and can be noisier, however they provide more stopping power when cold. There is a trade off between greater friction and noise and dust. I bet the 2 row seating pads then are ceramic.

Given how much this has bugged you --order a set of ceramic for either the two or 3 row seating, and just be aware that you might lose a percentage or two of quick stopping power. 

At least we have now confirmed the 2015 Rogue and X trail use the same brake pads.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

I did some search on the pads for Nissan Rogue 2015. Please take a look at link at 2015 Nissan Rogue Performance Brake Pads - CARiD.com

All pads given in the link claim that they fit Rogue 2015. When you look at the pictures of the pads, most are in different shapes... How come all these pads fit on the same car given that they have different shapes?

You are right about the semi met pads, they have great friction but are noisier.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

the pictures are generic not necessarily the specific pad for your car. What is cool is that the page you linked to allows you to see all sorts of different style brake and the different types of end tabs used by different manufacturers.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

The TRW pads do not come with the installation hardware. In this case, shall I use the hardware already installed on my car?

Also, how will I make sure that the pads fit my car if the pictures do not show the actual products?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

Please take a look at the link that shows Akebono pad for my car. I got this picture from Akebono US.

http://s17.postimg.org/8kw8xy0mn/akebono_pad.gif

This fits on Rogue 2014/2015 with 3 row seating and also on Infinity Q50 2014/2015. OE part number is 8906-D1736


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You will know by holding the product in your hand and comparing directly with the ones you have removed... Images can be for illustration purposes only, and not be the actual product. That is simply the way of the world.

Again what is point of AK illustration??? Other than showing in illustrated form the tabs we have seen on the pics.

If you want hardware and the pads dont come with it, order them from the dealer. But again the ones you have are for all purposes new.

These things simply act as a channel for the tabs to slide in smoothly. In my experience problems with them do not cause brake squeal per se, what happens is that one end of pad gets jammed so that it does not press cleanly against the rotor when brake force is applied. Tends to cause uneven wear and premature wearing out of pads. But even this, is more likely to be caused by a seized caliper pin.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

The point of AK illustration is to show that Rogue 20015 and Xtrail 2015 pads are the same. 

Now I need your help in choosing the best pad in the link given below. For me, the best means noiseless.

2015 Nissan Rogue Performance Brake Pads - CARiD.com


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fakay you are making the same mistake. High performance brake pads mean maximum friction and hence more noise potential. The only ones there I would consider would be the Centric Posi Quiets ( and they seem to come with all hardware needed oh joy and bliss)
I note they have the 1736 in their part number so they will be for the front.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

I did not specifically search for high performance brake pads. These results automatically showed up when I picked Rogue 2015 as a vehicle. 

There is also WAGNER QC1736 ThermoQuiet pads. 

The bad thing is that these guys usually do not show the accurate pictures of the pads on the web sites.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You do drag things out, just order the centric that come with the hardware you want as well. They are a good brand, ceramic, and focused on quiet.
Re the pics-- there are probably dozens of versions to fit specific cars of any given brake pad line. Its very doubtful they would ensure that every single one gets professional photography. Focus on the properties of the pads not on the pics.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

I found the accurate picture of the Centric pad. See the link: ELECTRONIC CATALOG - MULTIMEDIA FORM

As for the hardware, I would rather would like the pad to have integrated built-in anti-rattle clip. Unfortunately, there is no such pad for Rogue 2015 in the market yet.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe not, but at least the Centric's come with shim attached, the clips, and an additional O shaped clip, the price is good, and they are a good brand. Just order them, install them and let us know if that fixed things.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Will do for sure... I am also thinking to order https://www.rockauto.co.uk/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=6439080&cc=3308918&jnid=428&jpid=18 and Disc Brake Pad Premium Front TRW TPC1736 | eBay 

Btw, my pad also comes with the attached shims, clips and additional clip


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

Do you think the pads manufactured for 2 row seating will fit on a car with 3 row seating?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes I think they are identical, other than pad surface, but why take the chance. Again the Centric posi-quiet ceramics offer versions for 2 row and 3 row. Plus they are half the price of the ebay ones. I would order those from the CarId site you gave a link to.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

The thing is that I was about to order TRW TPC1737 on Ebay, but while I was going through the ordering process, somebodyelse purchased it. Unfortunately, there was only one in stock and I could not locate this pad anywhere else. 

I will order Centric and Wagner pads on Rockauto.com today. However, I wanted to try TRW as well because I confirmed with the seller that the dimensions match the dimensions of my current pad. Also, a magnet did not get stuck on the front side of TRW TPC1737, which means does not have metal on the front surface. 

You said they are identical, other than the pad surface.. You mean the area of the surface, the shape of the surface or the material of the surface ?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

By the way, I meant TRW TPC1736 in my previous posting....


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

I think Amazon is also correct. Only the wording "rear" is incorrect. The details (price, picture, diemnsions etc.) about this product given on the page make me think that the pads are TRW TPC1736. What do you think? 

The bad thing is that they do not make international shipping.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Why tell me what I have told you re the pads on Amazon? Its as if you do not pay attention to what has been said previously. For your 3 row you want 1737. The Centric ones offer you that option while being quieter ceramic. And CarID offers international shipping worldwide...
I have no clue why you would order 3 different sets of front brake pads. Heck you may as well get 3 different sets of rotors as well.
If you looked at RockAuto you would know the rotors are different for 3 row seating versions. Means either the size is different or the metal composition of the rotors is different. Same conclusion can be made for the brake pads-- either their surface is larger or the brake pad material has a different composition.
Do not reinvent the wheel get pads that are meant for your specific model to try. Going from semi metalic to ceramic will also mean that you should just be able to pop them on without needing to resurface the rotors.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re metal and magnetism. Copper is not attracted to a magnet. It is a metal and can be in your brake pads.
For kicks here is a list:
here are 86 metals 81 of these are not magnetic unalloyed.
In the unalloyed form Iron, Nickel, Cobalt, Gadolinium and Dysprosium exhibit ferromagnetism.

So the following are not magnetic:

Lithium, Sodium, Potassium, Rubidium, Caesium, Francium,Beryllium, Magnesium, Calcium, Strontium, Barium, Radium,Scandium, Titanium, Vanadium, Chromium, Manganese,
Cobalt, Copper,Yttrium, Zirconium, Niobium,Technetium, Ruthenium, Rhodium,Palladium, Silver, Hafnium,Tantalum, Tungsten, Rhenium,Osmium, Iridium, Platinum,Gold, Rutherfordium, Dubnium,Seaborgium,Bohrium,Hassium,Meitnerium,Darmstadtium, Ununnilium, Roentgenium,Aluminium, Gallium, Indium, Tin, Thallium, Lead, Bismuth, Ununbium, Ununtrium,Ununquadium,Ununpentium,Ununhexium,Lanthanum,Cerium,Praseodymium,Neodymium, Promethium, Samarium,Europium, Terbium, Holmium, Erbium,Thulium, Ytterbium,Actinium, Thorium, Protactinium,Uranium, Neptunium, Plutonium,Americium, Curium, Berkelium.Californium, Einsteinium,Fermium, Mendelevium, Nobelium,Lawrencium
Sources: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferromagnetic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metals


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for your kind info. Let's clarify things one by one.

1. What I need for my car is TPC1736 as mine has 3 rows of seat. Please see https://www.trwaftermarket.com/us/C...S/2015/NISSAN/ROGUE/All/BRAKE+PADS+AND++SHOES

2. My pads attracted the magnet for sure. TRW TPC 1736 did not - according to the seller of the pad on EBAY.

3. I pay utmost attention to every single word you write - no worries about it. I am grateful to you for your knowledge and patience on this matter. With your help, I was able to find alternative pads for my car.

4. I would order 3 different pads just for trial purposes. If one does not work, I can try the other one. I would not need different rotors for each pad because all these pads are for Nissan Rogue 2015 w/ 3 rows.

5. I checked the pictures of TPC1736 and TPC1737. There is a slight difference between the shapes of the two. 

6. What do you think about the pad in the link ? Do you think it is TPC1737 or TPC1736?

Amazon.com: TRW TPC1736 Premium Ceramic Rear Disc Brake Pad Set: Automotive


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

1)Oops you are right. I am getting confused --1736 for 3 row and 1737 for 2 row.
2) that means your pads have steel in them and the others have copper-- no idea why you are so into TRW brakes, I have never heard of them. And, in my books the Centrics will be better than the Wagners.
3) Glad to hear, but I have felt like I am repeating myself an awful lot here.
4) That is just plain crazy and a waste of money. You will also potentially have 4 different types of pad transfer onto the same rotors. You may want to research the desirability of that... 
5) Again I do not know if the pics are accurate, but it stands to reason there is a bit of difference as they have different part numbers.
6) the listing says 1736.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Having stayed away from German cars, I guess its understandable I have never heard of TRW. But appears they are a good company. If ordering off ebay and they are coming from Asia, there is a possibility they are fakes. I would put more trust in an Amazon seller, but who knows...


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

1. TRW is a well known after market brand for pads in Turkey. They make softer pads. I am hoping that they would solve the noise problem. 

2. I am just too unlucky - I have contacted the seller of TPC 1736 on Amazon, and I was told that the product did not actually exist in their catalogue and they even could not understand why the product was listed under their name. I have just no idea how I can find the actual seller.

3. TRW suppliers I contacted are from US, no worries about it.

4. I will order Centric from Rockauto as they have alternative shipping methods.

5. By the way, I could not find the contact e-mail address of TRW US. Is it possible you call them and how I can order TPC 1736?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then why not get them from TRW somewhere in Europe seeing they are made in Spain, from what I have read. Quite honestly, if the ceramic pads you first install do not make a difference, I do not think any of them will. Just order one set of either the TRW or Centric posi-quiets with 1736 in the product number, and see what happens.

Cant find an email for trw NA but here is address and phone 
TRW Parts & Service North America

49081 Wixom Tech Dr.Wixom
MI
48393
USA
248.863.2400
- See more at: https://www.trwaftermarket.com/us/Contact-Us/#sthash.54WJ6Pi0.dpuf

but why not call them in Turkey
TRW Otomotiv Dagitim ve Tic. A.S.

İçerenköy Mh. Bahçelerarası Sk. No: 43Kat: 24 Ataşehir / İstanbul
34752
Türkiye
[email protected]
90.216.577.32.00
- See more at: https://www.trwaftermarket.com/us/Contact-Us/#sthash.lF3eGXqh.dpuf


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, I first contacted TRW Turkey before extending my search over other TRW's. TRW Turkey has just the rear pad for my car, the front pad has not been manufactured yet. The front pad is in the development stage. It should take a couple of months before we see it in the market. 

I could not find TRW TPC 1736 anywhere on the Internet. I will go for Centric. If the pad does not solve the problem, I will consider changing the discs.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well isn't that strange. We can see they have two different front pads in their catalog. And they show up on Ebay and Amazon, but TRW Turkey claims they do not exist? I hate to say it my friend but certain corporations in Turkey seem to have no problem providing either wrong or false info.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

It is TRW US that has the pads, not TRW Europe. Also, the pads TRW US show are for Nissan Rogue 2015, not for Xtrail 2015. We think that they will fit on my Xtrail 2015, which is our own guess. We will see if they fit after the pads arrive. 

Therefore, nothing wrong with TRW Turkey. Also, the part numbers used over here for Xtrail 2015 are different than the ones used for Rogue 2015.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Quadraria,

Do you think I should order Centric discs along with the pads? What do you think?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope. I would not bother. Your rotors are basically new. I would not even have them turned. Just try the new pads. Shipping rotors overseas will be expensive.
Despite someone else's claim that the differences between new Rogue and x trail are major, other than engine offerings they are practically identical. The same line that assembles x trails in japan is now also pumping out Rogues to meet demand. The brakes on the new Rogue are the same as those on the new xtrail.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

I have just received the lines below from TRW Europe. What do you think about this?

"We also would like to advise you against purchasing directly TRW products from other continents. As a matter of facts due to very different laws and regulations existing in the US, compared for example with Europe, You could find Yourself purchasing a product that cannot be fully utilized in the EU."

My discs are brand new, but I am not sure about their quality. I do not trust Nissan in terms of the quality of the parts they use. 

One more thing - It is possible that Nissan uses higher quality pads for its cars in US. Do you think I should order OE pads from Nissan US?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fakay I think the quality of Nissan OE parts is very high. Especially those from Japanese suppliers.

Its possible due to new regulations in California and Washington that US pads require new more environmentaly friendly pad formulations. Somehow, I doubt that they would be inferior in specs to European spec pads. Car business is global, I cannot see companies making different spec standard parts for each market they sell in. 
TRW is not saying anything other than issuing a proactive statement to waive themselves of any possible liability.
Do you really think braking requirements are different in Europe than NA. One needs to be able to stop in the Alps, the other in the Rockies. I suspect the climate in Turkey is similar to places in the US. 
Anyhow, this is about you helping yourself, because Nissan Turkey is not. Changing pads may not fix the noise, but then it might. Its not like you will be installing an el cheapo bottom of the line economy set of pads.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

As per your suggestion, maybe I should try bedding in the pads first and then try out new pads if the noise does not go away. What do you think?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If the noise does not go away, its not due to the pads. And yup you will need to bed them in a bit, but it won't take very long.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

I do not understand what is wrong with Nissan cars over here. 

Once again, it was very hot and humid today during the day and evening, and the level of the noise was negligible. I am sure there is correlation between the weather conditions and noise level, but I do not know how and why.

I meant bedding in my current pads first before ordering the new ones? Shall I do complete stops during bedding in?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

I got centric ceramic pads. Hopefully, I will have them installed on my car today or tomorrow. Let's see if the noise goes away. I will keep you posted on this. 

Unfortunately, Rockauto sent me the pads without the hardware. Do you think I can use the existing hardware on my pads?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a drag they were not included, but reusing your existing ones, assuming they clean and relube them, should be no problem. Hope the new pads are quieter and solve your problem.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

I asked Rockauto to ship the hardware out and they actually did. Hopefully, I will receive the hardware on Thursday. 

The mechanic was not available today, so I will visit him Thursday morning.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

hi quadraria, 

the mechanic installed the new centric ceramic pads today and the noise went away. i will see how it goes in the following days. thank you for all your kind help so far.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is great. May it continue. And, I must say Rock Auto is a class operation. I have never had a problem with them and its great to know they step up when there is one. And they have a better selection of quality parts for my car than any place around me.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes, Rockauto is great. Since switching to a ceramic pad fixed the noise problem, it was proved that Nissan uses cheap semi-metallic pads on their cars in Turkey. What a shame on Nissan...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Fakay
I doubt would cheap out a couple of dollars per car for vehicles in Turkey. Maybe there is some regulation there that specifies brake pad materials. I do know though that I have used semi mettalic pads in the past without noise problems until they got worn out.
Hopefully the centrics give you a good brake feel and good stopping power. Happy driving!


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

It is not just Turkey market that Nissan uses economy type pads. I contacted Nissan US as well and I was told that they also use semi metallic economy type pads in their cars. The same is true for the Nissan European market. Therefore, Nissan saves tons of money by using this approach. Also, it is not just the pads, the quality of some material within theier cars is also low. Believe me - Nissan is a cheap company....

In Turkey, there is no regulation about brake pad materials.

Ceramic pads I currently use also have metal in them, but the amount is less compared to the one in Nissan's pads.

By the way, I am not using the clips that came along with the Centric pad, just because the pads were installed before the hardware arrived. Do you think I should switch to Centric hardware kit?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

As you may recall, there were two types of front brake pad noise I mentioned. The first noise occurs, when you hit the brake pedal for a full stop of the car. This noise is eliminated with the use of new ceramic pads. 

Hello Mike,

I contacted EBC USA and they told me that this pad has not been manufactured yet.

The second noise occurs when I slowly move my foot away from the brake pedal. This is because the inner brake pads installed on my car do not have built-in anti-rattle clip, which is shown in the link below and whose function is just to eliminate the second type of noise I am talking about.

https://www.google.com.tr/search?q=...EzpmkkMgCFQHAcgodBlQOdA#imgrc=WWZFVI3zpYY1RM:

What can I do to remove the second noise? Any suggestions / comments ?


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Quadraria,

I was told by Centric staff that the function of small clips is to lightly draw the pads away from the rotor when the brakes are released. 

The second noise has nothing to do with the ceramic pads, actually the level of the second noise diminished after the ceramic pads had been installed, however the noise did not go permanently. 

An anti-rattle clip should be inserted between the caliper and the inner side of the brake pad to avoid the noise when releasing the brake pedal. These anti-rattle clips have different shapes, but their purpose is the same...

One type of such clip can be seen in the link of my previous posting.

Another type can be seen in the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTfONbswwTc

I think due to lack of such anti-rattle clips on my pad, it is normal that I hear the second noise.

What do you think?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What I would like is to hear from other Rogue or new X trail owners is what their experience has been with the brakes.


----------



## fakay2004 (Aug 8, 2015)

me, too


----------

